
A Year of 379 Computer Days - ADavison2560
http://fivedots.coe.psu.ac.th/~ad/Y379/index.html
======
JadeNB
> "A Year of 379 Computer Days" (Y379) presents a historical overview of
> computing which sidesteps less compelling details, replacing them with
> refreshing dollops of trivia and humor.

[http://fivedots.coe.psu.ac.th/~ad/Y379/y379Info.html](http://fivedots.coe.psu.ac.th/~ad/Y379/y379Info.html)

------
kanobo
Cool project! I think the calendar interface linking to individual PDFs is
kinda odd though. Why not just list it all in sequence on one html page?

